# morel help?



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

I have never hunted morels but I want to start. I looked through my woods this morning and found none, I put in 2 good hours. Tonight when I got home from work my wife had found six of them growing in a spot she raked up for her flowers earlier this spring. My woods is full of poplar, cherry, birch, beech and pine. There are trilliums and trout lillies and may apples all over. Is there a certain spot where I need to focus my attention? Will there be more around where she found the ones this evening? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

MuskyDan said:


> I have never hunted morels but I want to start. I looked through my woods this morning and found none, I put in 2 good hours. Tonight when I got home from work my wife had found six of them growing in a spot she raked up for her flowers earlier this spring. My woods is full of poplar, cherry, birch, beech and pine. There are trilliums and trout lillies and may apples all over. Is there a certain spot where I need to focus my attention? Will there be more around where she found the ones this evening? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes,to the latter. Look for "white" morels in "sandy"[not sand] soils near dead deciduous trees where the sun is not too direct. The ground has to be open[not barren,but small openings between vegetation]. Look for old/dead elms,maples that are recently dead or old apple trees just to name a few. I am particularly fond of old railroad grades and things of the like for the big white morels that we find in May.

However,if you see any garlic mustard,keep walking. I have had entire 'shrooming grounds rendered barren from this pest. No B.S.:sad:

That is all I can offer at this time,someone else may be more forthcoming.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

here are some pics of what I am finding, remember the area has been raked to the bare sandyish soil this season already. Should I go and rake up a bunch more area around this one?










Here is another pic the morels are pretty small though, will they get bigger?










Thanks again,


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Dan

I wouldn't do any more raking this season. As you can see the fruiting bodies have already started to appear. I would worry that if you were to start raking you may be damaging 'shrooms that you just can't see yet.

Yes they will get bigger depending on available moisture but you also have to remember the longer that they are out there the more susceptible they are to pests like the garden slug


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

blacks in your yard, pretty cool I've never seen one in B.R. about 10-20 miles E of you I did find about 120 blacks after we talked at Hick's. Used to find some giant whites in the petro pnd area before the land got spit n sold n posted. There's a chanch your blacks hitched a ride in on some mulch but if the soils right who really knows? In our area I target sandy veins-ridges often the bottem edge transition area for whites, blacks I like humpy moister spots with lots of compost and some moss. As said the whites prefer ''cleaner'' soil, and my local hotspots are near whitepines and summac, I start lookin for them as soon as lilacs begin blooming and about the time they're done so are the shooms......ps any eyeballs today?


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

heard some good reports, not great but good. I will look for more of those little shroomers.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Look at the bottom of the main page for the new MUSHROOM HUNTING section......................lots of good info. there..........


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

They are some around now.
Need rain & warmth, though


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The silence is deafening, just like last year. They are out there, but people are being very tight-lipped. Beefsteaks, blacks & whites have been found both "up north" and south of GR. Best of luck to all - 80% chance of rain tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's the best info I can give you on Morels. It should answer ALL your questions:

www.thegreatmorel.com

Good luck, they're out there right now..... But just like hunting, nobody's gonna do your scouting for you.


----------

